# C-50 eye candy.



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

Thought I'd share some pictures of my new steed. Ordered it through Maestros and after a 6mos. wait it finally arrived on Friday, just in time for some good weekend riding. Hats off to Mike for a great build! By the way its a 62cm. frame with a AD-10 paintscheme, dressed in Campagnolo Record with a 12-25 titanium cassette, Hyperon ultra wheels, Deda bar and stem, Durace pedals, and a SLR saddle. Weighed as shown right at 17lbs., pretty good for a larger frame! Give a ride report later on after I've gotten some miles on it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

Swwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

62cm? How tall are you? From what I have seen, you must be over 6 feet.

JJ




SPINDAWG said:


> Thought I'd share some pictures of my new steed. Ordered it through Maestros and after a 6mos. wait it finally arrived on Friday, just in time for some good weekend riding. Hats off to Mike for a great build! By the way its a 62cm. frame with a AD-10 paintscheme, dressed in Campagnolo Record with a 12-25 titanium cassette, Hyperon ultra wheels, Deda bar and stem, Durace pedals, and a SLR saddle. Weighed as shown right at 17lbs., pretty good for a larger frame! Give a ride report later on after I've gotten some miles on it.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Spindawg*

Awesome stuff. Man, that came out nice and I'm loving those wheels. Enjoy it and let's have the ride report. First impressions are always interesting.



SPINDAWG said:


> Thought I'd share some pictures of my new steed. Ordered it through Maestros and after a 6mos. wait it finally arrived on Friday, just in time for some good weekend riding. Hats off to Mike for a great build! By the way its a 62cm. frame with a AD-10 paintscheme, dressed in Campagnolo Record with a 12-25 titanium cassette, Hyperon ultra wheels, Deda bar and stem, Durace pedals, and a SLR saddle. Weighed as shown right at 17lbs., pretty good for a larger frame! Give a ride report later on after I've gotten some miles on it.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Thanks guys*

I'm 6ft.2in. with a saddle height of 82cm.times it by75.67%and it comes up with 62.04cms. forward reach from saddle tip to center of bars is 61cm. on big frames it is better to have exactly that extension.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

WOW! I think I think I gained 400 pounds just looking at that candy. You spared no expense. This black, blue and white color scheme is my favorite. Nice, nice bike.

brewster


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Mapei color schemes*

I wanted a Mapei color scheme on my C-50. There are a total of 5 Mapei color schemes to choose from.E1 was the original, with the blue,pink,lime ghosted over clear coat. '96 which was all painted white, blue,pink,Johann had one first and won seasons, the Flanders on it.Then the most popular AD10, which wasthe 98/99 seasons colors and shows alot of carbon,then the AD21 light blue at front,Tafi won on this color,had bricablocs on the top tube then last came the 2002 color with more bricablocs and a f grid pattern with a darker blue.


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

Very nice looking paint scheme, had not seen that one before.

So you are 2 inches taller and your bike is 4 cm larger, interesting. My friend is 6'1" and has I believe a 60 cm. I see somewhat of a pattern there, 2 cm difference per inch in height. I wonder if that remains constant....


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

SPINDAWG said:


> Thought I'd share some pictures of my new steed. Ordered it through Maestros and after a 6mos. wait it finally arrived on Friday, just in time for some good weekend riding. Hats off to Mike for a great build! By the way its a 62cm. frame with a AD-10 paintscheme, dressed in Campagnolo Record with a 12-25 titanium cassette, Hyperon ultra wheels, Deda bar and stem, Durace pedals, and a SLR saddle. Weighed as shown right at 17lbs., pretty good for a larger frame! Give a ride report later on after I've gotten some miles on it.


i hate you. that's even my size! really interested for your ride report. have you owned a colnago before? i ride a MXL right now and wonder how it compares in ride. How much do you weigh ofhand? I'm guessing less than my present 200 pounds.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Thanks guys for the compliments*

Yeah Odin I think you might be on to something concerning the frame sizes. Interesting though that you have never seen the AD10 paintscheme before. In my opinion I think it's one of the best offered by Colnago. This paintscheme took a little longer for the factory to turn it out though because it is a real bottlenecker I am told. 
This will be my first Colnago, I've only owned Treks until now. I've got a '98 Team issue 5200 and a 2002 5900. To be honest with you I haven't really rode the new bike but one time since receiving it. I did a 50 miler this past Sunday on it and have to admit that I had a stupid grin on my face the entire ride. Didn't push it too hard because everything about this bike is foreign to me . Never owning Campagnolo for one and have to admit that I'm not too crazy about the hoods, I like yanking on those big Durace hoods especially when out of the saddle, but in time they will grow on me.I even liked the clunkiness of the changing of the gears in comparison to the buttery smooth Durace. Everything else was up to expectation!I even liked the SLR saddle and I thought nothing could pull me away from the roomy Arione saddle. The Deda bar and stem is definately a stiff setup didn't feel as noodly as the EC90 bars that I have on my other rides. They definately complimented the stiffness of the C-50 frame which was very stiff, definately a good sprinters bike! Even though I have larger frame it didn't seem large when underneath me, it really boosts your confidence in handling. The thing I really like about this bike is the tracking, definately will step up my descending skills, I'm lousy at going downhill! It's definately not a nervous bike unlike my others. I'm not even going to touch on how well the wheels compliment this bike. I'm thinking for now its not going to be raced , just take it out on the weekends. I can't seem to bear the thought of dropping it right now and I know that will happen since I've got it in my head.I'll post a better review when I've spent a little more time on it. It's really too fast to judge a bike of this magnitude for right now. It's definately a better bike than I'll ever be as a rider, but I'm going to have fun trying!
Thanks again guys for the comments, and to answer the other question, I am 170lbs..


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Stem*

You shoould look at the Deda Forza stem -- I went from the Mag00 to it, it's very stiff, a great match with the Spectrum carbon bar, and looks great on the C50. It's got a "beffier" look to it that matches the front end.....terry d


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

SPINDAWG said:


> Yeah Odin I think you might be on to something concerning the frame sizes. Interesting though that you have never seen the AD10 paintscheme before. In my opinion I think it's one of the best offered by Colnago. This paintscheme took a little longer for the factory to turn it out though because it is a real bottlenecker I am told.
> This will be my first Colnago, I've only owned Treks until now. I've got a '98 Team issue 5200 and a 2002 5900. To be honest with you I haven't really rode the new bike but one time since receiving it. I did a 50 miler this past Sunday on it and have to admit that I had a stupid grin on my face the entire ride. Didn't push it too hard because everything about this bike is foreign to me . Never owning Campagnolo for one and have to admit that I'm not too crazy about the hoods, I like yanking on those big Durace hoods especially when out of the saddle, but in time they will grow on me.I even liked the clunkiness of the changing of the gears in comparison to the buttery smooth Durace. Everything else was up to expectation!I even liked the SLR saddle and I thought nothing could pull me away from the roomy Arione saddle. The Deda bar and stem is definately a stiff setup didn't feel as noodly as the EC90 bars that I have on my other rides. They definately complimented the stiffness of the C-50 frame which was very stiff, definately a good sprinters bike! Even though I have larger frame it didn't seem large when underneath me, it really boosts your confidence in handling. The thing I really like about this bike is the tracking, definately will step up my descending skills, I'm lousy at going downhill! It's definately not a nervous bike unlike my others. I'm not even going to touch on how well the wheels compliment this bike. I'm thinking for now its not going to be raced , just take it out on the weekends. I can't seem to bear the thought of dropping it right now and I know that will happen since I've got it in my head.I'll post a better review when I've spent a little more time on it. It's really too fast to judge a bike of this magnitude for right now. It's definately a better bike than I'll ever be as a rider, but I'm going to have fun trying!
> Thanks again guys for the comments, and to answer the other question, I am 170lbs..


Seems we are similar in many respects. This too is my first Colnago, and first Campy bike. I have not bee a bicyclist (addict) for very long, and must not have researched the paint schemes enough to see them all. The first Colnago I ever saw first hand was the C40 frame last year with the all black yellow lettering paint scheme (OOF I believe). The 2004 Colnago magazine was my tool for color selection, seeing large pictures of the paint schemes is definately better.
I must say that as far as Shimano vs. Campy, I am comparing Ultegra to Record in my experience and I love the Record. The ability to up or down shift several gears with a single motion is great, and I dont find it to be clunky when changing gears. The Dura Ace may be smoother than the Ultegra, so that may be the difference in comparisons.

Oh, and I definately know the stupid grin...still have it.


----------



## justice29 (Jul 11, 2003)

SPINDAWG said:


> Yeah Odin I think you might be on to something concerning the frame sizes. Interesting though that you have never seen the AD10 paintscheme before. In my opinion I think it's one of the best offered by Colnago. This paintscheme took a little longer for the factory to turn it out though because it is a real bottlenecker I am told.
> This will be my first Colnago, I've only owned Treks until now. I've got a '98 Team issue 5200 and a 2002 5900. To be honest with you I haven't really rode the new bike but one time since receiving it. I did a 50 miler this past Sunday on it and have to admit that I had a stupid grin on my face the entire ride. Didn't push it too hard because everything about this bike is foreign to me . Never owning Campagnolo for one and have to admit that I'm not too crazy about the hoods, I like yanking on those big Durace hoods especially when out of the saddle, but in time they will grow on me.I even liked the clunkiness of the changing of the gears in comparison to the buttery smooth Durace. Everything else was up to expectation!I even liked the SLR saddle and I thought nothing could pull me away from the roomy Arione saddle. The Deda bar and stem is definately a stiff setup didn't feel as noodly as the EC90 bars that I have on my other rides. They definately complimented the stiffness of the C-50 frame which was very stiff, definately a good sprinters bike! Even though I have larger frame it didn't seem large when underneath me, it really boosts your confidence in handling. The thing I really like about this bike is the tracking, definately will step up my descending skills, I'm lousy at going downhill! It's definately not a nervous bike unlike my others. I'm not even going to touch on how well the wheels compliment this bike. I'm thinking for now its not going to be raced , just take it out on the weekends. I can't seem to bear the thought of dropping it right now and I know that will happen since I've got it in my head.I'll post a better review when I've spent a little more time on it. It's really too fast to judge a bike of this magnitude for right now. It's definately a better bike than I'll ever be as a rider, but I'm going to have fun trying!
> Thanks again guys for the comments, and to answer the other question, I am 170lbs..




So, are you going to sell your 02' 5900? If so, email me! [email protected]


----------



## T-Doc (Apr 4, 2002)

SPINDAWG said:


> Thought I'd share some pictures of my new steed. Ordered it through Maestros and after a 6mos. wait it finally arrived on Friday, just in time for some good weekend riding. Hats off to Mike for a great build! By the way its a 62cm. frame with a AD-10 paintscheme, dressed in Campagnolo Record with a 12-25 titanium cassette, Hyperon ultra wheels, Deda bar and stem, Durace pedals, and a SLR saddle. Weighed as shown right at 17lbs., pretty good for a larger frame! Give a ride report later on after I've gotten some miles on it.


Hey Spindawg- got my C50 in AD10 from Mike Perry last week, and had the maiden voyage last weekend...my old bike is an MXL...what a difference!! Even my riding buddies were impressed. My setup is similar...the size is 56, but I used TTT prima bars, Ritchey WCS stem, Campy eurus wheelset, speedplay pedals- weighs in at just under 17lbs. PS- I love the new campy record + carbon cranks. My only beef was the build...I decided to pay an LBS to do it for me, and I have to say, it was the worst drivetrain set-up I have ever seen...literally had to totally redo it myself. Working great now, and I love it.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Too cool T-DOC!*

Please post some pictures of your new steed and give a ride report. Curious as to what others get out of the C-50. No doubt that it's a stiff bike. Just as others have told me and take your first couple of rides rather leisurely and don't start hammering on it right away! 
Now that you've gotten to see your C-50 upclose and especially in the AD-10 scheme, words and pictures can't decribe what a beautiful bike it really is, can they?! I know when I got mine, I was blown away. I still catch myself staring at it. If you were like me, you were so happy you had chosen this paticular scheme. 
I had Mike build mine up for peace of mind. He kinda talked me into it, dealing with overspray and the fact that he would be real particular in the way he went about building it and also I wanted to purchase a SCI-CON bike box from him.Plus if anything were to go wrong he would be able to fix it or get it fixed.
Also to answer the post concerning sale of my 5900. Theres no way I would be able to part with any of my bikes.Enjoy your new C-50 T-DOC and post some pictures when ever you get off your bike.


----------

